# Your All-Time favourite finishing polish



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

What is everyones favourite finishing/jewelling polish these days?

I remember times when Roberlo or Nanotech Super Gloss Polish are recommended. Beside Menzerna and M205 of course.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

If you mean a true finishing polish and not like the ones that contain Si02 resin filler polish then my choices are 

1. Koch chem M2 and M3
2. Megs 205 and 205 with water for very soft tricky paints :thumb:
3. Scholl S40
4. New Carpro Reflect


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

DK Finale.

Weekend warrior use only and I haven't tried an awful lot but this stood out for me.

Carpro Essence also, love the stuff prior to a coating being applied.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Shout off for gyeon primer. Not tried a lot of polishes but its very easy to work with and works great! If you want to use a LSP the sameday just do a panel wipe after 15min or longer.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

chongo said:


> If you mean a true finishing polish and not like the ones that contain Si02 resin filler polish then my choices are
> 
> 1. Koch chem M2 and M3
> 2. Megs 205 and 205 with water for very soft tricky paints :thumb:
> ...


I might pick up a bottle of reflect or rupes uno pure. I like to have a true finishing polish on my shelf. Right now i have sonax cutmax, 3D one, rupes fine and gyeon primer.

I did have 1/3 of bottle of perfect finish but i got this crazy idea to mix it will 3D one and even griots correcting cream to try to get the wipeoff easier for 3D one. I love the smell and bottle - excellent dispenser - of 3D one but i just don't like the wipeoff.

I'm probably give 3D one another shot very soon.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Update: Just finished polishing one of the rear quarter panels on my car with 3D One and it worked fine. Not a troublesome wipeoff, i think it was the test panel i was using, it was terrible.


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

3D Finishing Polish and Sonax Perfect Finish.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

noorth said:


> Update: Just finished polishing one of the rear quarter panels on my car with 3D One and it worked fine. Not a troublesome wipeoff, i think it was the test panel i was using, it was terrible.


I have 3D one and found it to be a easy to wipe off :thumb:

I use a short nap mf cloth and then panel wipe with a plush mf towel :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

chongo said:


> I have 3D one and found it to be a easy to wipe off :thumb:
> 
> I use a short nap mf cloth and then panel wipe with a plush mf towel :thumb:


yeah, its fine to wipeoff.

It wasn't on the test panels i salvaged from a mock car fire rescue. All my other polishes wiped off those panels like normal but some reason 3D one was a bear.

I really like the bottle of 3D one so i'm glad it was just these panels/car!

3D one is a really nice polish IMLE.


----------



## Trix (Jul 1, 2006)

Haven't tried many but I do like Sonax Perfect Finish


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Trix said:


> Haven't tried many but I do like Sonax Perfect Finish


I used perfect finish and a high course pad to remove some deep scratches on my toyota. It worked great. Very nice polish, i've tried close to 10 different polishes now. I would buy another bottle of perfect finish in a heartbeat, Great polish.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Probably Cartec 9000.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Scholl S40 :thumb:


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

Jon went for Angelwax Regenerate based on price. Ill defo give some of their abrasives a go at that price.


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

Summit Detailing said:


> Probably Cartec 9000.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


One of my favorite goto's as well

also Carpro essence


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

I’ve always liked Menzerna 3800, Megs 205 (and Ultimate Polish) and Sonax Perfect Finish. However, I’ve just had a decent play about with Mother’s CMX 3 in 1 Polish and Coat and it is fantastic! As with everything you can adjust the cut with the pad, but it is also a primer polish and can correct ceramic coats like Essence Plus does and then also coat back over it. Not just coat either, sealants and waxes should also work great on it without panel wipe (Sheep has been testing this element).

So for it’s absolute versatility, it is a brilliant product and a finishing polish that should be in anyone’s collection.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

If talking straight up finishing polishes, in no particular order:
Koch chemie m3.01
Roberto still
Zvizzer
And I haven't used it enough but I have to say the new 3d aca 520 is shaping up to be quite something. Not a ton of cut, but I get the feeling this will be perfect on those sensitive modern clear coats

Primer polish wise, gyeon is my go to, I only use them when I can't finish down with a true polish in an acceptable time frame though


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

stangalang said:


> If talking straight up finishing polishes, in no particular order:
> Koch chemie m3.01
> Roberto still
> Zvizzer
> ...


Matt aka stangalang, can you explain why you would use gyeon primer when you can't get a true polish to work? Is primer helping to fill imperfections or something?

I'm actually looking at my cart right now and wondering if i should use a true finishing polish before my coating application -i was going to pickup uno pure - or if i should just use my gyeon primer. I plan to let the gyeon primer set overnight before i apply a ceramic coating. In this case Nv Nova Evo.

If you had lots of time would you prefer primer over a true finishing polish? One thing i like about primer, it leaves the paint slick.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

noorth said:


> stangalang, can you explain why you would use gyeon primer when you can't get a true polish to work? Is primer helping to fill imperfections or something?
> 
> I'm actually looking at my cart right now and wondering if i should use a true finishing polish before my coating application -i was going to pickup uno pure - or if i should just use my gyeon primer. I plan to let the gyeon primer set overnight before i apply a ceramic coating. In this case Nv Nova Evo.
> 
> If you had lots of time would you prefer primer over a true finishing polish? One thing i like about primer, it leaves the paint slick.


I find all primers reduce the bond and durability of a coating. I've tried many, and it always causes a reduction. But because of the finishing/filling capabilities and the fact when you wipedown you are essentially wiping the primer, not paint, they will really pull you out of a hole at times


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

stangalang said:


> I find all primers reduce the bond and durability of a coating. I've tried many, and it always causes a reduction. But because of the finishing/filling capabilities and the fact when you wipedown you are essentially wiping the primer, not paint, they will really pull you out of a hole at times


Thanks, that's very interesting.

I actually never used primer with my first go around with c.quartz uk. I really like gyeon primer but i have only topped it with spray waxes.

Have you try uno pure? 3D in canada actually sells ACA 520 in 250ml now. Before that you would have to buy a liter bottle.

So i might go with ACA 520 instead! I always liked 3D one and the brand in general - they make their own stuff. Great deals on cleaning products.

Thanks!


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

noorth said:


> Thanks, that's very interesting.
> 
> I actually never used primer with my first go around with c.quartz uk. I really like gyeon primer but i have only topped it with spray waxes.
> 
> ...


I haven't but I know its spoken of very highly, it is on my list to try at some stage for sure


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

stangalang said:


> I haven't but I know its spoken of very highly, it is on my list to try at some stage for sure


I ended up buying ACA 520. 

One of the detailing industry people i ask a question every now and then told me ACA 520 cuts more the UNO pure. Pure is very light apparently. I already have gyeon primer which is super light has well IME.

He also likes the ACA line better then Rupes DA line.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

No particular order. 
Rupes Uno Pure - quick and easy to use, by far the quickest and most efficient when using the Rupes Bigfoot System as intended. 
Sonax Perfect Finish - pleasure to use, great finish. 
Koch Chemie Micro Cut - as above, probably the best around for refining gloss black trim
Cartec 12000 - a little dusty but what a finish. Also have 9000 but not tried it yet. 
I have Menzerna 3500 and Gyeon Primer but not used those yet, 
Also really like AF Tripple, perfect cleaner and primer for their waxes.


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Summit Detailing said:


> Probably Cartec 9000.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Chris


How do you get on with the 9000 Chris? 
I have it but not yet tried it. 
I believe it's the only one of their line up which is unigrit / constant cut, with the others being diminishing, so they prefer to be worked quite long. 
Do you short cycle it like you would with say Rupes DA Fine?


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

From what I've used, nothing has touched Menzerna final finish.


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

macmaw said:


> No particular order.
> Rupes Uno Pure - quick and easy to use, by far the quickest and most efficient when using the Rupes Bigfoot System as intended.
> Sonax Perfect Finish - pleasure to use, great finish.
> Koch Chemie Micro Cut - as above, probably the best around for refining gloss black trim
> ...


In Reference to UNO pure;

Personally, i find perfect finish and rupes DA fine very close. Sonax might cut more not sure.

Gyeon primer will not cut near so much has perfect finish on my car.

I really like Rupes DA fine, very nice wipe off. But i did notice some kind of gumming up of the polish if i worked it to long. Not a big deal. Lets me know its time to clean off the pad. haha


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

macmaw said:


> No particular order.
> Rupes Uno Pure - quick and easy to use, by far the quickest and most efficient when using the Rupes Bigfoot System as





noorth said:


> In Reference to UNO pure;
> 
> Personally, i find perfect finish and rupes DA fine very close. Sonax might cut more not sure.


Both Rupes Uno Pure & DA fine give great results :thumb::thumb:

I'm yet to find a Rupes pad or compound combo that does not deliver fast & perfect results


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Rappy said:


> Both Rupes Uno Pure & DA fine give great results :thumb::thumb:
> 
> I'm yet to find a Rupes pad or compound combo that does not deliver fast & perfect results


Rupes makes my favorite pads so far.

Would it be blasphemy to use a griots G15, new white DA rupes pad and 3D ACA520?  :buffer:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

noorth said:


> Rupes makes my favorite pads so far.
> 
> Would it be blasphemy to use a griots G15, new white DA rupes pad and 3D ACA520?  :buffer:


It's all personal choice 

Whatever works for you is the right combo :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

noorth said:


> I ended up buying ACA 520.
> 
> One of the detailing industry people i ask a question every now and then told me ACA 520 cuts more the UNO pure. Pure is very light apparently. I already have gyeon primer which is super light has well IME.
> 
> He also likes the ACA line better then Rupes DA line.


I have used ACA 520 and UNO pure and I must say I prefer pure because I found it easier to remove than 520 which reduces the chances of marring the paint especially on soft dark paints :thumb:


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

chongo said:


> I have used ACA 520 and UNO pure and I must say I prefer pure because I found it easier to remove than 520 which reduces the chances of marring the paint especially on soft dark paints :thumb:


That is the biggest knock on the 3D polishes. You have to be careful how much product you use and the wipeoff can get oily. I was having a real hard time wiping off 3D one off a junk panel i was using but the truck was literally set on fire by the fire department for a drill. That said the other polishes worked fine. So i had 3D almost wrote off but i since used it on my car again and it only takes a small bit more effort to remove. And in my opinion, once you actually get it on the panel is much more forgiving then anything i've used. Very nice smell and excellent bottle dispenser has well that is easy to control.

That would be my biggest knock on Rupes the bottles are crap. I noticed even jason ross and the new guy from lake country having minor issues getting the polish out of the bottle. Makes no sense to me - form over function. I've used the rupes DA fine 6 or 7 times now and it still gives me grief. It also will gum up i found if you push the polish. Its life i guess nothing is perfect. 

Once i get another empty bottle of polish i might pour the Rupes DA fine into it. I regret thowing away my empty bottle of perfect finish. Which is another good one. But i like the 3D one bottle the best.


----------

